
Vecna launches an army of warehouse robots, seeks up to $50M - frostmatthew
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2017/04/03/seeking-to-fill-kiva-void-vecna-launches-an-army.html
======
fencepost
If the product lines are named "Hand," "Skull," "Eye," etc. I really don't
want to be anywhere near them.

"Vecna was founded on the idea that people matter, and that businesses can be
profitable, ethical, and socially responsible." [...] "The name ‘Vecna’ is
derived from the Czech word věčný, fem. věčná, meaning ‘eternal’. Our company
and products are built to last."

And they named it after the Lich from Dungeons & Dragons (pre-AD&D even).

